# Realtek HD Audio Manager Recording Inputs



## ASIG (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a 7.1 channel Realtek audio card. The problem lies in the Realtek HD Audio Manager. When I look at the "Mixer" and under the "Realtek HD Audio Input" section it shows me the master input level control as well as:
-CD Volume
-Mic Volume
-Line Volume
-Stereo Mix

I can mute these individual channels, but I cannot adjust the input volume for each specific channel, which is something that I've been able to do on all my other computers. It must be some sort of Realtek setting somewhere, but I can't figure it out.

My driver version is 5.10.00.5319


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

They are auto sensing. Have you plugged anything into them?

Pauldo


----------



## ASIG (Oct 10, 2008)

No, you are wrong. It is not a problem with auto sensing. The program can read what device is plugged into which jacks. The issue is that you cannot adjust the input volume.

So, for instance, I plug in a microphone. Realtek knows a microphone is plugged in. I can record with it. That's all good and fine. But if the level is too low, I can't adjust that. It's kind of a problem.

I've actually done my own research (this info was HARD to find). Apparently, it's not a bug, error or glitch of any kind. Just a PURPOSEFUL design flaw by realtek. The card is supposedly "advanced" so they figure you either will use it and never record anything or you will connect a pro level audio board to it via SPDIF. Well, I'd like to record things, but don't have the money to buy an audio board. So the card sucks. I bought a Creative card instead. It allows for adjustments, although when I updated it, it kind of screwed things up so I had to reinstall.

I think the lesson learned here is that if you have a Realtek sound card and you want to record something, then you have the wrong sound card.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW! And all I asked was if you had plugged in anything. 

No, ASIG, you assume way too many things. 

I didn't think that your auto sensing was the problem. What I thought was that you had trouble finding were the volume control was as it is not the same as other 'soundcards'. I have also seen those posts talking about how terrible Realtek is for not allowing people to adjust their recording volume and I always wonder why those people never look at their software. It's right there in front of them.

While I realize that Mr. ASIG has probably moved on, hopefully the following will help someone else who has run into this situation.

To adjust the volume for recording you need to turn the volume knob, underneath the "Record" label (it has a plus sign on the right and a minus sign on the left and when you mouse over it it says 'volume'), towards the minus sign. And this is were the auto sensing comes in. This one knob will adjust the volume for whatever is plugged in, be that a mic or line in.

So, for instance, I plug in a microphone. Realtek knows a microphone is plugged in. I can record with it. If I want a lower sound I just move the volume knob towards the minus sign.

In the case of a mic, if I want a higher sound/volume I would instead go to the 'Playback' section and under 'Mic Volume' click on the button next to the mute button. This will pop-up an 'Advanced settings' window which will allow you to BOOST the microphone input.

Pauldo


----------



## Eth1c (Dec 7, 2008)

What I believe he is saying, and what he means is he cannot individually adjust volume levels under recording, Such as having "Stereo Mix" Lower, but "Microphone" higher, so your Microphone is very much so louder than "Stereo Mix" say, talking over music or so forth. Is it in Realtek's DEV team to upgrade software to support this? or is it another "They already bought it, who cares if they are not satisfied" type company's?

Also, Their "Software" download links, are horrid, Mirror one ask for user/pass to access download's so forth...

If anyone has a Hotfix for this, please email me @ [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

You are right, with Realtek onboard audio you are not going to be able to do those things.

Onboard audio solutions, as of today, were never meant to take the place of dedicated recording solutions. The OP never mentioned that he was wanting to record 2 different audio signals at the same time, just that the microphone level was too low.

As for Realtek software downloads, I've been there many times since this thread started and have had access every time (last time was just before typing this). Besides, Realtek puts those drivers up as a convenience to their customers and won't necessarily support all features that the oem intended. Realtek Audio drivers should be downloaded from your computer/motherboard manufacturers website.

Pauldo


----------

